# Signiertes Applet Urheber angeben



## TrueSpirit (22. Jul 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

hab mal wieder ein kleines Anliegen. 

Ich rufe aus einem Applet einen Webservice auf. Damit das Applet mit der Aussenwelt kommunizieren kann, musste ich es signieren. Was auch wunderbar funktioniert.

Wenn ich das Applet jetzt im Browser aufrufe, werde ich gefragt ob ich das Applet ausführen möchte. An dieser Stelle sieht man den Namen-, den Urheber- und die Quelle der Applikation.

Bei mir steht jedoch beim Urheber "UNKNOWN", hab schon einiges versucht, da einen Urheber anzugeben aber leider ohne erfolg.

Der Name und die Quelle der Applikation werden mir korrekt angezeigt.

Danke für eure Hilfe
Truespirit


----------



## Guest2 (22. Jul 2012)

Moin,

kann es sein, das es sich um ein selbst signiertes Zertifikat handelt?

Bei selbst signierten Zertifikaten wurde bis Java 6 noch der Name aus dem Zertifikat mit dem Hinweis das Zertifikat sei nicht vertrauenswürdig angezeigt. Imho ab Java 7 wird als Urheber das UNKNOWN aufgeführt. Schließlich kann der Name auch nicht verifiziert werden und ist damit eben unbekannt.

Sollte das dein Problem sein, so müsstest Du wahrscheinlich ein code sign Zertifikat bei einer anerkannten Zertifizierungsstelle beantragen.

Alternativ kannst Du dein Applet aber auch durch den Webservice ausliefern lassen. Dann stimmt Host und Port überein und das Applet darf auch unsigniert mit dem Webservice kommunizieren!


Viele Grüße,
Fancy


----------



## TrueSpirit (24. Jul 2012)

Ja das Zertifikat habe ich selber mit Netbeans erstellt. Dann werde ich drauf verzichten einen Urheber anzugeben.

Trotzdem danke für deine Antwort.


----------



## TheDarkRose (25. Jul 2012)

Schau dir mal startssl.com an. Die bieten auch kostenfreie code signing Zertifikate an. Vorteil, StartSSL ist als CA mittlerweile überall als vertrauenswürdig eingestuft und die Anfrage ob man dem applet vertraut sollte auch nicht mehr kommen. 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TrueSpirit (25. Jul 2012)

Hallo, 

danke für deinen Tipp, gibt es dafür ein Tutorial oder sowas, wo beschrieben ist, wie ich mit  "startssl.com" mein Applet zertifizieren kann?

Grüße Truespirit


----------



## Guest2 (25. Jul 2012)

Ist das mit startssl.com neu? Mein letzter Stand war, das die sich zwar schon seit Jahren bemühen wollen in den Java Trust Store zu kommen, es bisher aber immer noch nicht sind. Deren Zertifikate also von Java als ungültig angesehen werden. In Browser und Mailer funktionieren die jedoch tadellos (für S/MIME nutz ich die selber ).

Imho gibt es code sign auch erst ab "Identity Verified" und die Überprüfung kostet auch bei denen. Auch wenn die trotzdem viel billiger sind als alle anderen, nutzt das leider wenig, falls die von Java immer noch nicht erkannt werden.

Die Nachfrage beim Nutzer erfolgt übrigens in jedem Fall. Die unterscheiden sich lediglich in ihrer "Freundlichkeit".







vs.






Viele Grüße,
Fancy


----------

